# [SOLVED] video card memory corruption?



## flngmnk (Sep 18, 2009)

I suspect the memory on my GeForce 8800GT is malfunctional / corrupted. On startup, there are artifacts and monitor problems even before I load my OS Windows Vista SP2 (or whatever is latest) nor Windows 7 RC build 7100. These artifacts are still present in safe mode, and if I load regular OS then I get a blue screen before I can access anything (nvddlkm.sys). 

I suspect this is because of memory corruption on the video card (although I don't know anything about computers so I could be totally wrong). If this is the case, is there a way to refresh the memory like how one re-installs an application if it is corrupted on the hard drive? 

I have: Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 x 4 GHz 
4 GB DDR2 RAM
8800GT
Perhaps most relevant, 400W Delta Electronics PSU (+12V 16A)

When I got the computer, I had no clue how important PSU is. I've switched it to a Corsair 650W but the card is still screwed up. It's been tested on a friend's computer - his screen is screwed up, but his OS (Windows XP or Vista) does boot.

Any diagnoses / answer to my question? It could also be a motherboard problem, but I have no clue how to diagnose that, and the system works fine if I switch to the onboard graphics card by removing the 8800GT.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: video card memory corruption?*

Most likely running under powered damaged the video ram, since it did not work on the second PC, your motherboard is most likely fine.
His would boot because it did not have the correct drivers most likely.


----------



## flngmnk (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: video card memory corruption?*

Incorrect drivers would cause the card to boot? 

And is there a way to undamage the card or is it time to buy a new one?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: video card memory corruption?*

Get it replaced under warranty if possible, or buy a new one. Fried VRAM is non-repairable.


----------



## flngmnk (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: video card memory corruption?*

bittersweet news for me, I guess )

I'm currently arguing with my dad over why the card broke. The circumstances were:

I'm playing Star wars KOTOR 1 (2003 release) and the game crashes often. Every time, I think it's some compatibility issue because of the time gap. Then, the card totally crashes, the artifacts come back, and everything is screwed up. I happen to think that the card was giving out anyways, and it just happened to be while I was playing an old game. My dad thinks it's because the game itself modified the card somehow (injected some code, changed some driver files, did something irreversible, he doesn't really know) and that's the reason why it broke. Does anyone know if the second is actually possible and what the chances are of it? 

Either way, I'm glad for the lesson because I got a new PSU and avoided my old one taking out my graphics card AND who knows what else.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: video card memory corruption?*

Your dad's hypothesis is essentially impossible. It's theoretically possible to alter the card's firmware, but it would have to be tailored to each individual BIOS version for each different card, and the vast majority of people who play/have played KOTOR have not encountered this issue. A driver corruption might be more likely, but wouldn't cause this type of problem.

You've been running your computer on a garbage power supply with bad voltage regulation. Over time, spikes in the voltage have destroyed sectors in your graphics card's VRAM, so any data written to those sectors is lost or corrupted. Thus artifacting.


----------

